

BookLiberator Lets You Make E-Books Cheaply - grellas
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/07/19/bookliberator-lets-you-make-e-books-cheaply-and-is-definitely-not-intended-for-copyright-violation/?boxes=Homepagechannels

======
dpapathanasiou
It looks like they did a nice job with the image capturing infrastructure, but
the side note about using OCR to process the text is misleading.

Most OCR packages, including the ones cited, do a bad job of text conversion,
even with high-quality images.

There's usually a significant amount of proofreading and retyping that needs
to be done.

------
frossie
Now they need some kind of robot gizmo to do the page turning....

~~~
seltzered
I'd rather see a gizmo to help automate the picture taking first. My friend
pointed out that they're just clicking the two camera shutters simultaneously.

